
Google Pixel not so great: There are plenty of better business phones - chandanrai
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-pixel-not-so-great-theres-plenty-of-better-business-phones/
======
lbarrett
One of the complaints is that it runs stock Android, without "enhancements."
Personally, having had a Sony Android phone and a Nexus, I think stock Android
is way better: stock is a feature, not a bug.

~~~
jhbadger
Which makes me wonder why so many companies make these annoying skins for
Android. That has to cost money. Given that basically nobody likes them,
wouldn't it just be cheaper to stick to stock?

